# Welches Rad nehmen Slide 10.0 2015er oder Slide 130 9.0 2016er Modell



## neo_1976 (27. August 2015)

Hi Leute,

welches von den beiden Modellen ist  eurer Meinung nach besser ausgestattet? 

Suche nen Fully mit dem ich sehr gut bergauf (meist so von ca. 350-400m auf ca. 800-1000m Höhe) fahren kann. Fahre öfter Touren so zwischen 20 und 50km und meist Schotterpisten. Bergab fahre ich momentan dank Trekking Rad eher langsam, möchte aber gern nen Fully haben um meine Bandscheibe etwas zu schonen.

Probe gefahren bin ich bisher lediglich das Cube Stereo 120 Super Race 29 und das Stereo 140 Race 29 und fand beide ganz gut, aber finde dir Radon doch noch etwas besser ausgestattet. Habe bisher nen Radon Trekking Bike mit dem ich ganz zufrieden bin bisher, allerdings hätte ich gerne ne Schaltung mit leichteren Gang wie z.b. 22/36er Kurbel.

Wäre für Tipps dankbar. 

Wird es eigentlich auch ne Carbon Variante in 29" geben?

Gruss Neo


----------



## neo_1976 (30. August 2015)

Mhm, keiner ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. August 2015)

Mmh, mal überlegen...

Keiner Bock, sich selber die Links rauszusuchen?

Glaskugel ist kaputt, um Größe des Fahrers zu raten...

Probefahrt gemacht?

Der Ausstattung wegen ein Bike zu kaufen, ist der falsche Weg, aber das findest du noch selbst raus 

Grüße


----------



## TurboTobi (30. August 2015)

Wenn es dir um Ausstattung und Preis geht würde ich zum 2016er greifen ( allein schon wegen der 2x11 XT ). Aber letzten Endes musst du erstens für dich selbst endscheiden welches Modell ( Design usw. ) und zweitens: Probefahren ( wenn möglich ). Nachher gefällt dir die Geo vom Slide nicht und bereust es das du nicht zum Cube gegriffen hast.

MfG Tobi


----------



## neo_1976 (30. August 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mmh, mal überlegen...
> 
> Keiner Bock, sich selber die Links rauszusuchen?
> 
> ...


Probefahrt ist schwierig bei vermutlich 900 km für hin und zurück.

Bin 1.76m groß bei einer Schritthöhe von ca. 77cm.


----------



## neo_1976 (30. August 2015)

TurboTobi schrieb:


> Wenn es dir um Ausstattung und Preis geht würde ich zum 2016er greifen ( allein schon wegen der 2x11 XT ). Aber letzten Endes musst du erstens für dich selbst endscheiden welches Modell ( Design usw. ) und zweitens: Probefahren ( wenn möglich ). Nachher gefällt dir die Geo vom Slide nicht und bereust es das du nicht zum Cube gegriffen hast.
> 
> MfG Tobi


Preis wäre ja momentan identisch. Radon selbst meint das 2015er wäre besser ausgestattet allein schon wegen dem besseren Radsatz. Habe aber mal gelesen, dass die Pike Gabel feinfühliger sein soll im Gegensatz zur Fox.


----------



## sun909 (30. August 2015)

Immer noch keine Links zum Bike...

Wenn dir die Probefahrt zu weit ist, ist Radon vielleicht das falsche Bike für dich.

Vielleicht lässt dich ja ein User eins Probefahren.

grüße


----------



## neo_1976 (30. August 2015)

Oh sorry, hier die Links 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-130-29-9.0-464005

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-29-10.0-238500/wg_id-153


----------



## neo_1976 (1. September 2015)

Also sehe ich es richtig, dass die 2x 11er XT und Rock Shox Federelemente am neuen Slide 9.0 der SRAM XO Schaltung und Fox Federelemente des 2015er Slide 10.0 vorzuziehen sind?


----------



## TurboTobi (1. September 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ja, nix gegen Sram oder Fox, aber ich würde die XT-RockShox Ausstattung der Sram-Fox vorziehen.

MfG Tobi


----------



## neo_1976 (1. September 2015)

TurboTobi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ja, nix gegen Sram oder Fox, aber ich würde die XT-RockShox Ausstattung der Sram-Fox vorziehen.
> 
> MfG Tobi


Danke für deine Antwort.

Hast du beide Dämpferhersteller schon selbst mal testen können, sprich die Fox 32 Float und die Rock Shox Pike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboTobi (1. September 2015)

Diese speziellen Gabeln jetzt nicht, konnte Fox und RS jedoch im Enduro schon vergleichen, und obwohl es eine teurere 36er Kashima Talas war fand ich, das die RS Lyrik besser angesprochen hat.
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter. 
Ps.: Wenn dir die Gabel in dem Rad was du dir letzten Endes zulegst nicht gefällt, kannst du sie ja nach ein paar Jahren tauschen.

MfG Tobi


----------



## neo_1976 (1. September 2015)

TurboTobi schrieb:


> Ps.: Wenn dir die Gabel in dem Rad was du dir letzten Endes zulegst nicht gefällt, kannst du sie ja nach ein paar Jahren tauschen.
> 
> MfG Tobi


Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, werde mal sehen, was es für Angebote vor dem Oktoberfest gibt. Würde ja gerne ein Fully und ein Rennrad kaufen von Radon, dann würden sich auch die ca. 800km lohnen bei Selbstabholung.

Grundsätzlich wäre es aber schon schöner gleich die richtige Ausstattung zu haben, auch wenn ein Tausch nach Jahren sicher ratsam ist.


----------



## benjei (1. September 2015)

Interessantes Thema - ggf. könnte mal ein Besitzer des 2015er Slide 130 10.0 kommentieren wie sehr er die "TOP-Ausstattung" tatsächlich beim Biken spürt. Teilweise schrecken mich die Laufräder mit den Spezialspeichen des Crossmax XL eher ab als sie mich reitzen würden. Die Bike-Werkstatt um die Ecke hätte vermutlich Ersatzspeichen nie da ;-). Und diese Kashima-Federelemente schätze ich auch eher als Marketing-Gag ein als das man das wirklich braucht und bezahlen will,.... hmm aber getestet habe ich die noch nicht!


----------



## duc-748S (1. September 2015)

neo_1976 schrieb:


> Also sehe ich es richtig, dass die 2x 11er XT und Rock Shox Federelemente am neuen Slide 9.0 der SRAM XO Schaltung und Fox Federelemente des 2015er Slide 10.0 vorzuziehen sind?






TurboTobi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ja, nix gegen Sram oder Fox, aber ich würde die XT-RockShox Ausstattung der Sram-Fox vorziehen.
> 
> MfG Tobi



Ist halt Ansichtssache und muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Ich beispielsweise bin mit meinem Fox-Fahrwerk sehr zufrieden und SRAM würde ich sowieso immer Shimano vorziehen (bei vergleichbarer "Stufe").
Sowas kann man einfach nicht pauschal beantworten, dafür hat das zu viel mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun.

Edit: X0 entspricht übrigens XTR, XT wäre X9.


----------



## Heitzerl (1. September 2015)

Hi
Sram - Shimano schalten sich halt einfach anderst.
Bin vor längerem ein Spezi Enduro gefahren, mit sram x9/x0 mix glaub ich?
War schon ein angenehmes schalten...Habe selber die "alte" xt, bin auch zufrieden , die neue hab ich noch nicht gefahren.

Gruß


----------



## neo_1976 (1. September 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Ist halt Ansichtssache und muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
> Ich beispielsweise bin mit meinem Fox-Fahrwerk sehr zufrieden und SRAM würde ich sowieso immer Shimano vorziehen (bei vergleichbarer "Stufe").
> Sowas kann man einfach nicht pauschal beantworten, dafür hat das zu viel mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun.
> 
> Edit: X0 entspricht übrigens XTR, XT wäre X9.


Was für ein Fox Fahrwerk hast du?

Man liest halt hin und wieder dass Fox Dämpfer irgendwie eher ruppig federn oder stottern, wohingegen Rock Shox sanfter federn *grübel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (1. September 2015)

neo_1976 schrieb:


> Was für ein Fox Fahrwerk hast du?
> 
> Man liest halt hin und wieder dass Fox Dämpfer irgendwie eher ruppig federn oder stottern, wohingegen Rock Shox sanfter federn *grübel*


Dämpfer: Fox Float CTD Adjust
Gabel: Fox 32 Talas 26 CTD Adjust Fit 15QR Taper

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Black-Under (2. September 2015)

neo_1976 schrieb:


> Was für ein Fox Fahrwerk hast du?
> 
> Man liest halt hin und wieder dass Fox Dämpfer irgendwie eher ruppig federn oder stottern, wohingegen Rock Shox sanfter federn *grübel*


Nöö nach ner gewissen Einlaufzeit, arbeiten die auch sanft.


----------



## Heitzerl (2. September 2015)

Mein Monarch war die ersten Meter alles andere als Sanft


----------



## neo_1976 (2. September 2015)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Nöö nach ner gewissen Einlaufzeit, arbeiten die auch sanft.



Gut zu wissen.



Heitzerl schrieb:


> Mein Monarch war die ersten Meter alles andere als Sanft



Danke für deine Info.

PS: Würdet Ihr auch wie oben jemand beschrieben, die XO über der neuen XT ansiedeln, dachte die neue XT wäre eine ältere XTR?


----------



## duc-748S (2. September 2015)

neo_1976 schrieb:


> PS: Würdet Ihr auch wie oben jemand beschrieben, die XO über der neuen XT ansiedeln, dachte die neue XT wäre eine ältere XTR?



Da geht es nicht darum, ob ich oder jemand anderes das so machen würden, das ist einfach so: X0 entspricht XTR und steht somit über XT (wäre X9)! 

Und nein, die neue XT ist keine ältere XTR. 
Das ist eine ist die neue XT und das andere eine ältere XTR und da ändert sich auch nichts dran.
Eventuell entspricht die neue XT von den Daten und der Performance einer älteren XTR, das kann sein.
Aber wenn du damit andeuten wolltest, dass die XT gleich "gut" (wie gesagt, persönlicher Geschmack) wie die X0 sein soll, weil sie ja der XTR "entspricht" und somit auf Niveau der X0 ist, dann würdest du gleichzeitig davon ausgehen, dass sich die X0 in dieser Zeit nicht weiterentwickelt hat, was ein Trugschluss wäre 

Edit: Entscheide dich bei der Schaltung einfach für die, bei der du ein besseres Gefühl hast.
Auch wenn die X0 über der XT steht ist die XT auf so einem enorm hohen Niveau, dass du da keine "Befürchtungen" haben musst.
Willst du sanftes, kaum spürbares schalten, dann Shimano.
Willst du ein eher "sportliches" schalten mit super Rückmeldung, dann SRAM.
Jeder hat da wohl seinen Favoriten.


----------



## TurboTobi (2. September 2015)

duc-748S schrieb:


> das ist einfach so: X0 entspricht XTR und steht somit über XT (wäre X9)!



Ich sehe das eher so (Reihenfolge von "schlechter" nach "besser"): X9-XT-X0-XTR-XX. Heißt: Meiner Meinung nach steht die XT zwischen X9 und X0, und X0 zwischen XT und XTR. Über XTR steht dann noch die XX.
Außerdem finde ich das man da nicht SO viel unterschied merkt.

MfG Tobi


----------



## duc-748S (2. September 2015)

TurboTobi schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eher so (Reihenfolge von "schlechter" nach "besser"): X9-XT-X0-XTR-XX. Heißt: Meiner Meinung nach steht die XT zwischen X9 und X0, und X0 zwischen XT und XTR. Über XTR steht dann noch die XX.
> Außerdem finde ich das man da nicht SO viel unterschied merkt.
> 
> MfG Tobi



Kannst du sehen wie du willst, ist aber halt nicht so 
Man konnte das ja früher mehr oder weniger 1:1 mit beiden Herstellern abgleichen, indem man einfach die jeweiligen Gruppen durchgegangen ist, bis dann die XX kam 
Also vor erscheinen der XX hat das gepasst, demnach müsste die XX nochmal eins drüber stehen, theoretisch. 

Unterschied merkt man zwischen X9 und X0 und zwischen XT und XTR nicht so viel, finde ich auch.
Aber ob Shimano oder SRAM, da ist schon definitiv ein Unterschied spürbar.


----------



## Tomdom (3. September 2015)

@neo_1976 am besten ein 2015 Model muss ja kein Radon sein, die Bikes 2016 sind oft teurer und schlechter ausgestattet. Am besten nimmst SRAM Schaltung usw. und bei der Gabel / Dämpfer Rock shox, dann hast die besten Teile am Bike. Vergiss Fox der ist dreck, schau dir doch mal andere Hersteller an, die haben zum Teil sogar bessere Bikes als Radon und günstiger und besser Ausgestattet, guck nach einem Vorjahres Model. Radon ist ein billiges Massenprodukt, die Qualität hat extrem gelitten, Masse statt Klasse; leider.


----------



## neo_1976 (3. September 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> @neo_1976 am besten ein 2015 Model muss ja kein Radon sein, die Bikes 2016 sind oft teurer und schlechter ausgestattet. Am besten nimmst SRAM Schaltung usw. und bei der Gabel / Dämpfer Rock shox, dann hast die besten Teile am Bike. Vergiss Fox der ist dreck, schau dir doch mal andere Hersteller an, die haben zum Teil sogar bessere Bikes als Radon und günstiger und besser Ausgestattet, guck nach einem Vorjahres Model. Radon ist ein billiges Massenprodukt, die Qualität hat extrem gelitten, Masse statt Klasse; leider.


Danke für deine Meinung, aber kannst du mir auch ein paar Modelle nennen, die gleich ausgestattet sind aber qualitativ besser?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. September 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> @neo_1976 am besten ein 2015 Model muss ja kein Radon sein, die Bikes 2016 sind oft teurer und schlechter ausgestattet. Am besten nimmst SRAM Schaltung usw. und bei der Gabel / Dämpfer Rock shox, dann hast die besten Teile am Bike. Vergiss Fox der ist dreck, schau dir doch mal andere Hersteller an, die haben zum Teil sogar bessere Bikes als Radon und günstiger und besser Ausgestattet, guck nach einem Vorjahres Model. Radon ist ein billiges Massenprodukt, die Qualität hat extrem gelitten, Masse statt Klasse; leider.



Ein Hoch auf die Qualität dieses Posts...weiter so!

Gruß, Andi

P.S.: Das die Bikes 2016 nicht ganz mit dem 2015er Niveau mithalten können, ist bereits lange bekannt und betrifft alle Hersteller in der Bikebranche. Wir können aber ggü. den Mitbewerbern auch in der kommenden Saison ein top P./L-Verhältnis anbieten. Mit den im Eingangspost erwähnten Bikes machst Du auf jedenfall nichts falsch. Du kannst mich auch gerne bzgl. Beratung anrufen, Nummer. Melde dich ggf. einfach per PN bei mir, dann rufe ich dich an.

Gruß aus Bonn,

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomdom (3. September 2015)

neo_1976 guck dich mal bei Cube um die haben super Preise und sehr gute Bikes, dazu gibt es eine sehr große Auswahl, gibt auch genügend Vertriebspartner wo du die Bikes testen kannst: http://www.bike-magazin.de/eurobike/mountainbikes/eurobike-2015-neuheiten-von-cube/a27745.html und hier http://www.cube.eu/produkte/fullsuspension/ guck dich dort mal um, Radon kannst du getrost links liegen lassen weil Cube 2016 das beste Preis-Leistung / verhältnis hat.


----------



## neo_1976 (3. September 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Qualität dieses Posts...weiter so!
> 
> Gruß, Andi
> 
> ...



PN ist unterwegs 



Tomdom schrieb:


> neo_1976 guck dich mal bei Cube um die haben super Preise und sehr gute Bikes, dazu gibt es eine sehr große Auswahl, gibt auch genügend Vertriebspartner wo du die Bikes testen kannst: http://www.bike-magazin.de/eurobike/mountainbikes/eurobike-2015-neuheiten-von-cube/a27745.html und hier http://www.cube.eu/produkte/fullsuspension/ guck dich dort mal um, Radon kannst du getrost links liegen lassen weil Cube 2016 das beste Preis-Leistung / verhältnis hat.



Cube 2015er Modelle bin ich bereits Probe gefahren, zum einen das Super Stereo HPC 120 und das Stereo 140 HPC welches vergleichbar ist mit dem 2015er Slide 10.0


----------



## Tomdom (3. September 2015)

@neo_1976 das Stereo 140 HPC ist ein super Bike, sehr stabil und zuverlässig und besser als das Slide 10.0 / 2015, habe das Stereo und es läuft wie am 1. Tag und ich gehe damit nicht gerade sachte damit um, würde jederzeit wieder zu dem Bike greifen. Ein guter Freund der mit mir als die MTB Touren fährt, hat sich das 10.0 Slide gekauft und hat probleme durch und durch, der Rahmen kam dazu mit Kratzer bei Ihm an als er es online gekauft hat, die Schaltung war nicht richtig eingestellt und die Reverb hatte probleme beim ausfahren. Er hatte es in der gleichen Zeit wie ich bereits 3 mal bei Radon und 2 mal bei seiner lokalen Werkstatt. Jetzt hat er das Bike verkauft nach dem er nur probleme hatte, billig ist nicht immer gleich gut, daher greife zum Cube da bekommst du dazu noch sehr guten Service, die sind auch zuverlässig und helfen direkt bei Problemen. Das Cube bekommst ja als Vorjahresmodell zu einem sehr guten Preis, hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen wenn du Fragen hast zum Bike kurze PN.


----------

